# Question iBook + PowerBook



## Nagno (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un collègue qui va me laisser ses 2 anciens macs, à savoir un iBook et un PowerBook.

Je ne connais pas encore les modèles exacts mais je sais que je dois faire une restauration du système et de remettre son Mac propre.

Je ne sais pas si les systèmes sont à jour, mais ma première question, quel OS récent pourrai-je installer au mieux sur chaque machine? Comment me les procurer?

Je récupère ça ce soir, je vous en dirai plus ce soir 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Nagno (22 Mars 2012)

Concernant le PowerBook, il s'agit d'un G4 avec Mac OSX 10.4.11, Un processeur de 667 Mhz avec 768Mo de SDRAM, disque dur de 30Go.

Ma première question aurait de savoir si une upgrade d'OS était envisageable?

Si l'upgrade n'est pas possible, mon ami n'a aucun CD d'installation. Si jamais je voudrai faire une restauration de mon système, comment est-ce que je dois procéder? Je suis habitué sur les PC, je suis Mac user depuis quelques mois. Sur PC je sais que certains PCs ont un système de reco pré-installé sur le dur. Est-ce la même chose sur Mac OS? Faut-il obligatoirement le CD d'installation même pour formater le dur et refaire une clean installation du système?

Ma seconde interrogation concerne, l'upgrade matérielle. Que puis-je changer pour rebooster un peu le G4? Plus de Ram? DD plus gros?

Merci en tout cas de vos réponses!


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2012)

Salut,
avec 768Mo même s'il est possible avec bidouille de passer à OsX.5, ça n'est pas raisonnable. Ca va ramer sec

après pour la sauvegarde (copie et ré-instal), tu es limité à un disque dur FireWire (là, je mets un petit bémol quand même; a priori certains, mais pas moi, arrivent à booter sur un support Usb) pour pouvoir booter sur le disque et effacer le disque ou le partionner, etc

Pour faire un clone bootable il existe : l'utilitaire de disque (dans "applications/utilitaires"), Copy Carbon Cloner, SuperDuper, et certainement d'autres


----------



## Nagno (26 Mars 2012)

Hum ok!

J'ai donc tout laissé comme ça, je vais sûrement passer à 1Go de RAM mais vu le prix de 512Mo !!

Donc réinstallation de Mac OS 10.4, le Mac revit un peu quand même!

Je pense récupérer l'iBook jeudi, j'essaierai de vous en dire plus 

Merci en tout cas pour ta réponse


----------



## esv^^ (26 Mars 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Salut,
> avec 768Mo même s'il est possible avec bidouille de passer à OsX.5, ça n'est pas raisonnable. Ca va ramer sec



J'ai 768 Mo avec léo sur mon PBG4 et il tourne aussi bien (voire mieux) que Tiger: Je te le conseil!!


----------



## Nagno (27 Mars 2012)

@esv^^

Ah bon?

Y'a possibilité de l'installer? Sur plusieurs forums on m'a dit que Tiger était la version la plus récente que je pouvais installer sur le G4...

Du coup passer à un 1Go de RAM reste utile?


----------



## DARKEMUS (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour mon ibook G3 600, j'ai commandé une barette de 512 pour moins de 30 euros port compris. 256 avec Panther, c'est correct mais un passage à Tiger m'a donné envoie de booster la bête ;-)

Je suis passé par un site d'enchères très connu.
La barrette part de Hong-Kong, et je devrais la recevoir sous 15 jours.

Ce prix me parait raisonnable.

A toi de voir ;-)

Gilles



Nagno a dit:


> Hum ok!
> 
> J'ai donc tout laissé comme ça, je vais sûrement passer à 1Go de RAM mais vu le prix de 512Mo !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2012)

Tsss, Tsss, Tsss, passer par La Baie alors qu'il y a OWC et des barrettes dont la compatibilité est certaine pour 21,10 avec le port !


----------



## Nagno (27 Mars 2012)

@Invité

Hum intéressant. Avec le port ça revient à 28$ soit 21&#8364;02...

Que vaut leur envoie international mail à 4$?

ça peut être une bonne alternative...

Le Momentus XT 750Go sort à 172&#8364; chez OWC pour le coup... Spa spécialement une excellente affaire...


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais plus ce que c'était le dernier truc que j'ai acheté chez eux, ah si, la Ram de mon Mini. C'est arrivé en 7/10 jours


----------



## Nagno (28 Mars 2012)

@Invité

Nickel merci de ton aide en tout cas!!!


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

Nagno a dit:


> @esv^^
> 
> Ah bon?
> 
> ...



Perso, je ne vais pas investir dans une barrette car je ne pense pas voir une différence énorme...
Surtout si (comme s'est une antiquité -qui tiens toujours très bien-) il me lâche bientôt...
Ensuite, c'est ton choix! 
esv^^


----------



## Nagno (2 Avril 2012)

Surtout que de 768Mo à 1024Mo, je doute que le gain soit sensationnel!

Fin bref, on verra bien


----------



## esv^^ (2 Avril 2012)

Ouais, je pense aussi!


----------



## Nagno (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Je déterre un peu ce topic car mon collègue devait me passer 2 Mac!

Et je viens de récupérer le deuxième!

Il s'agit donc d'un iBook G4 de 800 Mhz avec 256Mo de DDR.

Donc comme pour l'autre si vous pouviez me donner quelques infos, à savoir la version la plus récente à installer dessus (il est actuellement en 10.3.9), Ram max que je peux mettre dedans etc...

Merci par avance de vos retours!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit 14h44 :

Je viens d'allumer le Mac, il a bien tourné 5 min, ensuite il a freezé je ne pouvais rien faire.

Je l'ai redémarré en restant appuyer sur le bouton power et là maintenant quand il s'allume après la pomme avec la roue qui tourne, il reste bloqué sur un écran bleu, rien ne se passe.

Des idées?


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2012)

Démarre avec la touche majuscules non bloquées enfoncée dès le "boing" et garde le doigt dessus au moins 10/15s


----------



## Nagno (26 Avril 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Démarre avec la touche majuscules non bloquées enfoncée dès le "boing" et garde le doigt dessus au moins 10/15s



Ah là l'ordi a booté! Le fait de garder la touche Ver Maj enfoncée a fait quoi exactement? Est-ce bien ça ou le fait qu'il est refroidi?

Merci en tout cas 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit :

L'ordi a refreezé, et rebelote la même chose ce n'était donc pas ça...

J'ai peur que ce soit un soucis de la carte vidéo non?


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2012)

C'est justement pas sur la touche de verrouillage qu'il faut appuyer. relis mieux
C'est la touche "shift" le verrouillage ponctuel !


----------



## Nagno (26 Avril 2012)

Invité a dit:


> C'est justement pas sur la touche de verrouillage qu'il faut appuyer. relis mieux&#8230;
> C'est la touche "shift" le verrouillage ponctuel !



Merde ok Shift! J'essaie ça de suite!

C'est censé faire quoi?

Edt :

Démarrage sans extensions activées?

Cela va changer quoi? Je dois redémarrer à chaque fois comme ça?


----------



## Nagno (30 Avril 2012)

Bon bah je reviens aux nouvelles.

J'ai essayé de réinstaller Tiger sur l'iBook G4, mais au bout de 30 min d'installation l'ordi freeze.

Je pense à un problème de surchauffe au niveau du GPU. Y'a t-il une solution? J'ai lu 2-3 trucs sur divers forum et notamment un système de cale entre le radiateur et la CG.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'en dire plus?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Nagno (3 Mai 2012)

Up...


----------



## Nagno (7 Mai 2012)

Nagno a dit:


> Bon bah je reviens aux nouvelles.
> 
> J'ai essayé de réinstaller Tiger sur l'iBook G4, mais au bout de 30 min d'installation l'ordi freeze.
> 
> ...




Up...


----------



## Invité (7 Mai 2012)

Si tu pense que c'est un problème de surchauffe, le mieux c'est le démontage
C'est pas vraiment de la tarte, surtout pour enlever la partie basse qui est clipsée sans rien casser.
Le mien est démonté en ce moment puisque l'inverter (j'espère que c'est ça, vient de lâcher :mouais: ) et c'est plutôt chiant à démonter quand même.

Ensuite tu peux prendre le risque d'enlever le radiateur et remplacer la pâte thermique. Mais normalement c'est des "pads" thermique qu'il faut remplacer et pour les trouver ? Peut être chez iFixit ?

Sinon, tu peux tenter dans un premier temps d'aspirer au niveau des ouïes à l'arrière avec un aspirateur, il y a peut être de la crasse


----------



## Nagno (7 Mai 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Si tu pense que c'est un problème de surchauffe, le mieux c'est le démontage
> C'est pas vraiment de la tarte, surtout pour enlever la partie basse qui est clipsée sans rien casser.
> Le mien est démonté en ce moment puisque l'inverter (j'espère que c'est ça, vient de lâcher :mouais: ) et c'est plutôt chiant à démonter quand même.
> 
> ...



Merci de ta réponse en tout cas 

L'iBook j'ai réussi à tout démonter.

Je vais essayer tes solutions de pâte thermique et d'aspirer, sinon je pensais à essayer de faire en sorte que les ventilateurs se déclenchent plus tôt, style à une certaine température, bim ils se déclenchent.

Actuellement j'ai l'impression qu'ils se déclenchent très (trop?) tard...


----------



## Invité (7 Mai 2012)

Ils se déclenchent en fonction de l'utilisation du processeur et pas en fonction de la sonde.
Il n'y a d'ailleurs qu'une seule sonde et c'est celle du disque dur

Si tu as tout démonté, c'est bon. Mais fait gaffe à cette histoire de pads, dans le manuel ils insistent vraiment sur la nécessité de les changer dès lors qu'on touche au radiateur


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2012)

Salut !



Nagno a dit:


> Je vais essayer tes solutions de pâte thermique et d'aspirer, sinon je pensais à essayer de faire en sorte que les ventilateurs se déclenchent plus tôt, style à une certaine température, bim ils se déclenchent.
> 
> Actuellement j'ai l'impression qu'ils se déclenchent très (trop?) tard...



J'ai jadis sauvé de la poubelle un iBook qui présentait les mêmes symptômes en insérant du scotch alu entre le chip graphique et le radiateur ... l'épaisseur ? Au pif jusqu'à ce que ça ne freeze plus ...

J'en ai toujours un qui freeze à 48° très précisément ... impossible sur celui-là de résoudre le problème avec du scotch alu ou une cale ou que sais-je ...

Tu peux essayer un utilitaire qui s'appelle G4FanControl qui va te permettre de fixer les températures planchers au delà desquelles le ventilo se déclenchera ... ça fonctionne moyennement bien ... et tu perds tout l'intérêt d'une machine normalement très silencieuse ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Nagno (8 Mai 2012)

Ok ça marche je vais essayer d'abord le scotch alu ou une cale entre le Chip graphique et le Rad. Une fois que ça ne freezera plus, je verrai avec le lot que tu m'as conseillé


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2012)

Salut, voila comment réparer ton G4 c'est un problème de carte mère (soudure chips alim PMU)

http://macintoshhowto.com/hardware/how-do-i-get-my-broken-g4-ibook-fixed.html

Très récurrent sur le premier modèle d'iBook G4, et aussi pense à passer un coup de décapeur thermique sur le GPU (300 degrées 30 secondes en faisant des cercles)

Voila

Il repartira en moins de deux


----------



## Nagno (9 Mai 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut, voila comment réparer ton G4 c'est un problème de carte mère (soudure chips alim PMU)
> 
> http://macintoshhowto.com/hardware/how-do-i-get-my-broken-g4-ibook-fixed.html
> 
> ...



Yes c'est exactement ce que je cherchais!

C'est bien ce que je pensais au niveau du chip graphique y'a un problème! Je dois donc me procurer un fer à souder avec une panne très très fine! De l'ordre d'un mm!

Et après le petit log pour contrôler les ventilos c'est pas mal aussi...

Par contre je n'ai pas de décapeur thermique, et à vrai dire ça me fait un peu flipper de devoir utiliser ça sur une CM!!


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Mai 2012)

Sans décapeur thermique ça va être dur (impossible de ressouder le GPU) ... pour le faire à souder prends un JBC 30W avec une panne fine


----------

